# 100 YJ Guanlongs



## JamesDanko (Apr 2, 2015)

So, I recently ordered 100 YJ Guanlongs, from the zcube.hk shop. They should arrive soon, and I am planning on posting a huge unboxing video, and I was thinking of doing pixel art, but that was one of the only things I was planning on doing. Does anyone have any cool ideas of things to do with this many 3x3's? I do NOT want to sell them, but other than that, I am accepting to all ideas. If I do pick what you suggest, I will either take photos, or, more likely, make a video of it, giving you full credit for the idea. Hope you guys can think of some cool stuff!

Thanks in advanced!

-OrangeCuber


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

Bathe. Now why would you get 100 guanlongs! $500 plus shipping?!?!?!?!? Unless you are Maskow I do not get this.... this reminds me of the "why cubes arent a waste of money" thread. Most people said cubing IS a waste of money. I didnt agree, but now I do.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Bathe. Now why would you get 100 guanlongs! $500 plus shipping?!?!?!?!? Unless you are Maskow I do not get this.... this reminds me of the "why cubes arent a waste of money" thread. Most people said cubing IS a waste of money. I didnt agree, but now I do.


It's around HK$6 per cube for 100 cubes I think, which is about $77 for 100 cubes


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> It's around HK$6 per cube for 100 cubes I think, which is about $77 for 100 cubes



What website sells guanlongs for 77 cents?


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> What website sells guanlongs for 77 cents?


Zcube.hk does if you buy them in bulk. They hit you with shipping though. Do a cube tower relay Orangecuber.


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2015)

MBLD!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 3, 2015)

Is that the cheapest place to buy guanlongs tho? I thought about buying guanlongs in bulk and selling the ones I didn't need to regain my profit


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> MBLD!



^inb4 I said only Maskoy righteously buys 100 cubes.


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ^inb4 I said only Maskoy righteously buys 100 cubes.


Maskow isn't the only person who does MBLD!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Maskow isn't the only person who does MBLD!



But hes the only one who can get a decent result from 100 cubes...


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> But hes the only one who can get a decent result from 100 cubes...


I doubt that.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> I doubt that.



Dont want to offend anyone, but prove it.


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Dont want to offend anyone, but prove it.


Order me 100 guanlongs! I did a 20 cube MBLD in ~3 hours so with 24 hours I think it would be possible.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Bathe. Now why would you get 100 guanlongs! $500 plus shipping?!?!?!?!? Unless you are Maskow I do not get this.... this reminds me of the "why cubes arent a waste of money" thread. Most people said cubing IS a waste of money. I didnt agree, but now I do.



I had earned about $70 from selling cubes, and I've always wanted to have a lot of 3x3's, and as said before, I would use them for cool things like pixel art. By the way, I got them for only $150.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I had earned about $70 from selling cubes, and I've always wanted to have a lot of 3x3's, and as said before, I would use them for cool things like pixel art. By the way, I got them for only $150.



Its ok it it makes you happy. 150 isnt too bad. Although, if i were you i would just screw it and get the moyu 13x13.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Its ok it it makes you happy. 150 isnt too bad. Although, if i were you i would just screw it and get the moyu 13x13.



I was thinking about that, but I don't do big cubes at all. I've only solved my 7x7 about 5 times in the last 3 months.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Order me 100 guanlongs! I did a 20 cube MBLD in ~3 hours so with 24 hours I think it would be possible.



But if 20 takes you 3 hours, do you think you would go to a comp and attempt 100 cubes? Maskow can do 60 cubes in 1 hour which is 1 minute per cube (insane). Unless you just want to be able to do 100 cubes in a huge amount of time for fun.


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> But if 20 takes you 3 hours, do you think you would go to a comp and attempt 100 cubes? Maskow can do 60 cubes in 1 hour which is 1 minute per cube (insane). Unless you just want to be able to do 100 cubes in a huge amount of time for fun.


Who said anything about a comp [emoji14]

Also, he did 49/50 in 58:25.25. If I remember correctly. ..


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> Zcube.hk does if you buy them in bulk. They hit you with shipping though. Do a cube tower relay Orangecuber.



What exactly is that?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Who said anything about a comp [emoji14]
> 
> Also, he did 49/50 in 58:25.25. If I remember correctly. ..



Okok.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 3, 2015)

zcube is the cheapest I've found. They go for $0.81USD in bulk. I live in Korea though, so the shipping doesn't kill me. It's still a bit pricey, but I bought 80 cubes for about $100 with shipping.

There's a plan to bulk order 1000 GuanLongs for a mosaic here in Korea, that'll run about $936 with the discount. Still, really not bad. It's the cheapest meaningful gift I can give to my students.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> zcube is the cheapest I've found. They go for $0.81USD in bulk. I live in Korea though, so the shipping doesn't kill me. It's still a bit pricey, but I bought 80 cubes for about $100 with shipping.
> 
> There's a plan to bulk order 1000 GuanLongs for a mosaic here in Korea, that'll run about $936 with the discount. Still, really not bad. It's the cheapest meaningful gift I can give to my students.



You are using the discount of "lucky" right? I did that and got 20% off.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 3, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> zcube is the cheapest I've found. They go for $0.81USD in bulk. I live in Korea though, so the shipping doesn't kill me. It's still a bit pricey, but I bought 80 cubes for about $100 with shipping.
> 
> There's a plan to bulk order 1000 GuanLongs for a mosaic here in Korea, that'll run about $936 with the discount. Still, really not bad. It's the cheapest meaningful gift I can give to my students.



That would be cheaper to buy directly from Moyu then, if its over 240 cubes.

anyway, I got a plan to get Guanlongs for a reasonable price, start a group fund to buy 240 straight from Moyu, me and a bunch of people put their money into it. Depending on how much the cubes cost, lets say they sell each cube for 0.50 USD, depending on how many cubes a person want, they put their money into the fund depending on how many cubes they want, then I order the cubes and when I receive the cubes, I ship to each person how many Guanlongs they pay for, they would have to pay for the shipping from the US of course. This would probably be cheaper since it wouldn't be people trying to make a profit.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 3, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> That would be cheaper to buy directly from Moyu then, if its over 240 cubes.
> 
> anyway, I got a plan to get Guanlongs for a reasonable price, start a group fund to buy 240 straight from Moyu, me and a bunch of people put their money into it. Depending on how much the cubes cost, lets say they sell each cube for 0.50 USD, depending on how many cubes a person want, they put their money into the fund depending on how many cubes they want, then I order the cubes and when I receive the cubes, I ship to each person how many Guanlongs they pay for, they would have to pay for the shipping from the US of course. This would probably be cheaper since it wouldn't be people trying to make a profit.



How can you buy directly from Moyu?


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> How can you buy directly from Moyu?



I could be wrong, but I had a friend who contacted them and he had a small cube store, and he asked if he could buy some cubes for his shop, and they offered them to him with wholesale prices.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 3, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I could be wrong, but I had a friend who contacted them and he had a small cube store, and he asked if he could buy some cubes for his shop, and they offered them to him with wholesale prices.



Yeah that's how it works, you just like buy bulk orders of cubes for wholesale prices. I tried to contact Moyu at [email protected] and they sent this (automated I think) response.
Dear friend, 

Thanks very much for contacting. This mail is not available at the moment. Due to some reasons, we won't accept any international wholesale orders. Thanks for understanding ! 

MoYu Team 

btw does your friend know how much the guanlongs at wholesale price cost?


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Yeah that's how it works, you just like buy bulk orders of cubes for wholesale prices. I tried to contact Moyu at [email protected] and they sent this (automated I think) response.
> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks very much for contacting. This mail is not available at the moment. Due to some reasons, we won't accept any international wholesale orders. Thanks for understanding !
> ...



I'm pretty sure they're 50 cents. I may be wrong, but that's what I remember. I met him in Michigan, so I have no contact with him now


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 3, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I'm pretty sure they're 50 cents. I may be wrong, but that's what I remember. I met him in Michigan, so I have no contact with him now



thats actually not bad, my idea might be a great one 

hopefully the shipping would be good though


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> thats actually not bad, my idea might be a great one
> 
> hopefully the shipping would be good though



Other than that though, any ideas for what to do with them?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 3, 2015)

print out instructions on beginner's method and hand them out together with cubes to any kid you see on the street.


----------



## Praetorian (Apr 3, 2015)

cubezz sells guanlongs for 2.85 free shipping in U.S. not sure about anywhere else


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> print out instructions on beginner's method and hand them out together with cubes to any kid you see on the street.



That would look super shady. No offense.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> cubezz sells guanlongs for 2.85 free shipping in U.S. not sure about anywhere else



That would still be $285. I got mine for about half that.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 3, 2015)

Build a tower.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Build a tower.



I was thinking of that, as well as a fort. Will do


----------



## rock1t (Apr 3, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I had earned about $70 from selling cubes, and I've always wanted to have a lot of 3x3's, and as said before, I would use them for cool things like pixel art. By the way, I got them for only $150.



You could have asked MoYu and order from them, the wholesale price is 144$ for 240 cubes. Which means that each cube is only 0.60$.
I think their email is [email protected] and you ask the price for wholesale


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

rock1t said:


> You could have asked MoYu and order from them, the wholesale price is 144$ for 240 cubes. Which means that each cube is only 0.60$.
> I think their email is [email protected] and you ask the price for wholesale



Do they offer free shipping?


----------



## rock1t (Apr 3, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Do they offer free shipping?



I don't know, but 100 guanlong for 150$ vs 240 guanlong for 144$ + shipping?, the 240 guanlong win even if the shipping isn't free.

The only problem with that is that they don't accept PayPal. I don't know how to wire bank transfer.  I would have bought some myself


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I don't know, but 100 guanlong for 150$ vs 240 guanlong for 144$ + shipping?, the 240 guanlong win even if the shipping isn't free.
> 
> The only problem with that is that they don't accept PayPal. I don't know how to wire bank transfer.  I would have bought some myself



Personally, even though it MAY be cheaper, I don't want to have some company with my bank account. Shipping could very well be a lot though. Plus, they already shipped them, so there's no going back now.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 3, 2015)

Do cup-stacking but with Guanlongs.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Do cup-stacking but with Guanlongs.



Not too bad of an idea. I'll have to see about that.


----------



## Dong (Apr 3, 2015)

eat them


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 3, 2015)

Dong said:


> eat them



Uhhhhh... Thanks, Dong.


----------



## Dong (Apr 4, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Uhhhhh... Thanks, Dong.


no problemo


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Not too bad of an idea. I'll have to see about that.



But speed-stack them while solving each one OH.


----------



## Phinagin (Apr 4, 2015)

maybe you could use them to simultaneously compare different tensions, lubes and thoroughness of breaking them in, and possibly different combinations of those to truly compare those to find your personal preference. seems like a lot of planning and work, might not be worth it, just an idea though


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> maybe you could use them to simultaneously compare different tensions, lubes and thoroughness of breaking them in, and possibly different combinations of those to truly compare those to find your personal preference. seems like a lot of planning and work, might not be worth it, just an idea though



Guanlons dont react well to lube...


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 4, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> maybe you could use them to simultaneously compare different tensions, lubes and thoroughness of breaking them in, and possibly different combinations of those to truly compare those to find your personal preference. seems like a lot of planning and work, might not be worth it, just an idea though



That sounds super cool, but I don't personally like the light feel go Guanlongs, and they don't react well to lube at all.  Maybe I'll do that with YuLongs.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> But speed-stack them while solving each one OH.




That sounds amazing. I am totally doing that. Maybe just LL though, I'm terrible at OH


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> That sounds amazing. I am totally doing that. Maybe just LL though, I'm terrible at OH



It doesnt matter. Keep doing 3-4-3 (or watever it is) patterns doing 1 turn on each cube until they r all solved.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> It doesnt matter. Keep doing 3-4-3 (or watever it is) patterns doing 1 turn on each cube until they r all solved.



Could you be more specific? I don't understand.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Could you be more specific? I don't understand.



Do 3-6-3 sequence over and over, and every time you pick up a guanlong, you do one turn.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Do 3-6-3 sequence over and over, and every time you pick up a guanlong, you do one turn.



What is that? Like sexy? I can't find any mentions of it on here.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> What is that? Like sexy? I can't find any mentions of it on here.



3-6-3 is a stacking sequence using 12 cups (guanlongs in your case). Search it on youtube, learn it, do it with gualongs while solving 12 cubes one turn at a time OH.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 4, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Personally, even though it MAY be cheaper, I don't want to have some company with my bank account. Shipping could very well be a lot though. Plus, they already shipped them, so there's no going back now.




I understand that. Me too I would not pay with a bank like that. They don't take your bank account, I think you just transfer to cash which is also unsafe. But how other cube store order from them then?


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3-6-3 is a stacking sequence using 12 cups (guanlongs in your case). Search it on youtube, learn it, do it with gualongs while solving 12 cubes one turn at a time OH.



Ohhhh, Okay, I understand now  Sounds really cool.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2015)

rock1t said:


> You could have asked MoYu and order from them, the wholesale price is 144$ for 240 cubes. Which means that each cube is only 0.60$.
> I think their email is [email protected] and you ask the price for wholesale



They aren't taking orders anymore...


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 4, 2015)

1. Start a cube club in your area and get as many people into it as possible.
2. Do a 100-cube relay average of 100!
3. Juggle them all and solve them at the same time (if you can...)
4. Make a mosaic.
5. Sell them all - for 6 dollars. (2 dollars profit, still much cheaper than a normal speedcube!)


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> 1. Start a cube club in your area and get as many people into it as possible.
> 2. Do a 100-cube relay average of 100!
> 3. Juggle them all and solve them at the same time (if you can...)
> *4. Make a mosaic.*
> 5. Sell them all - for 6 dollars. (2 dollars profit, still much cheaper than a normal speedcube!)



Mosaics are tough with less than 500 cubes. 100 will make a 10x10 square of 3x3s, making a mosaic with a resolution of 30x30. Enough to do maybe an 8 bit character from an NES game.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Mosaics are tough with less than 500 cubes. 100 will make a 10x10 square of 3x3s, making a mosaic with a resolution of 30x30. Enough to do maybe an 8 bit character from an NES game.



Have you seen TehCubeDude's viewer cube arts? He uses an 18x18 grid and his images are actually pretty good.


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Mosaics are tough with less than 500 cubes. 100 will make a 10x10 square of 3x3s, making a mosaic with a resolution of 30x30. Enough to do maybe an 8 bit character from an NES game.



Hey, Megaman's not too bad!


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 5, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Hey, Megaman's not too bad!



I actually already have a ton of ideas, raining from ann frank (yes, its possible) to mario.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 6, 2015)

They've arrived


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> They've arrived
> 
> View attachment 5051


You/the child look so happy!


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 6, 2015)

It's me

Round Two:


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks nice.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay, just realized this. In the second picture I look about 7 years old, which I thought was kind of funny  

I'm not by the way. I'm, somewhere in the 13-14 range.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 7, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Okay, just realized this. In the second picture I look about 7 years old, which I thought was kind of funny
> 
> I'm not by the way. I'm, somewhere in the 13-14 range.



Im sorry but you look 7 in the first picture too.


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

What does a '13-14' year old need 100 guanlongs for?


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Im sorry but you look 7 in the first picture too.



I know! It is sooooo weird  I don't get it, because it ONLY ever happens on camera!


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> What does a '13-14' year old need 100 guanlongs for?




1. Pixel art
2. Stop Motions
3. Huge relays (just did one with all of them, 46 mins)
4. I saved all the pamphlets, and so I carry around about 5 of them wherever I go. Thats for when people go "HOW DO YOU DO THAT!!"
5. To show off at comps
6. To brag about
7. Speedstacking

I kinda started this thread to ask the same question though.


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> 1. Pixel art
> 2. Stop Motions
> 3. Huge relays (just did one with all of them, 46 mins)
> 4. I saved all the pamphlets, and so I carry around about 5 of them wherever I go. Thats for when people go "HOW DO YOU DO THAT!!"
> ...


Oh yeah haha how you afford all of these! ?


----------



## Tracks (Apr 7, 2015)

You could try doing something like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNEVOsSA3KQ


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 8, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I know! It is sooooo weird  I don't get it, because it ONLY ever happens on camera!



How tall are you?


----------



## Berd (Apr 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> How tall are you?


About 31 guanlongs I'm guessing haha.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2015)

Tracks said:


> You could try doing something like this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNEVOsSA3KQ


Oh my. That must have taken immense hard work and time. Great!


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> How tall are you?



5'4"


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 8, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> 5'4"



Ok so thats not 7-year-old height but is a wee bit short IMO for 13-14. I'm 172 cm so like a little over 5'7".


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ok so thats not 7-year-old height but is a wee bit short IMO for 13-14. I'm 172 cm so like a little over 5'7".



Yeah, I am a "late bloomer" though.


----------



## cashis (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm in that same age range but I'm 5'10 whoops
Edit: Measure things with guanlongs and use it as a unit of measurement
Ex: I'm about 20 guanlongs tall, my tv is a 10 guanlong flat screen, etc


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ok so thats not 7-year-old height but is a wee bit short IMO for 13-14. I'm 172 cm so like a little over 5'7".



How old are you? I am 16 and same as your height.


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> How old are you? I am 16 and same as your height.


He's 15 I think.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 9, 2015)

cashis said:


> I'm in that same age range but I'm 5'10 whoops
> Edit: Measure things with guanlongs and use it as a unit of measurement
> Ex: I'm about 20 guanlongs tall, my tv is a 10 guanlong flat screen, etc



Im pretty sure thats 30 guanlongs tall.. im 29 tall.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> He's 15 I think.



Close nuff.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ok so thats not 7-year-old height but is a wee bit short IMO for 13-14. I'm 172 cm so like a little over 5'7".



WAT.

I'm 15, 16 in June. I'm 5'5"...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Close nuff.



Same age as me, 14
Y'all Canadians are tall, I'm a shorty mayne


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 9, 2015)

I think having 100 cubes would be awesome the only problem for me is storage. My fiance would also flip **** when she found out that I had purchased 100 more cubes haha. (I have about 25 at present)


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 9, 2015)

I am short  comparred to other countries. But 5'7" is pretty tall in Asia. I will get more taller. I want to be 176-178 cms tall.



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Same age as me, 14
> Y'all Canadians are tall, I'm a shorty mayne



Your height is pretty good for 14 year old


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 9, 2015)

I keep my spare cubes in my car so the wife doesn't get annoyed by them.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 9, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Same age as me, 14
> Y'all Canadians are tall, I'm a shorty mayne



Well not really. Most canadians arent canadian. Immigrante haven.


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Well not really. Most canadians arent canadian. Immigrante haven.


UKIP!


----------



## Randomno (Apr 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> UKIP!



Nigel's garage!


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 10, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> So, I recently ordered 100 YJ Guanlongs, from the zcube.hk shop. They should arrive soon, and I am planning on posting a huge unboxing video, and I was thinking of doing pixel art, but that was one of the only things I was planning on doing. Does anyone have any cool ideas of things to do with this many 3x3's? I do NOT want to sell them, but other than that, I am accepting to all ideas. If I do pick what you suggest, I will either take photos, or, more likely, make a video of it, giving you full credit for the idea. Hope you guys can think of some cool stuff!
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> -OrangeCuber


You need 57 for this. First you have to know full OLL and speed solve all of the algs as quick as possible.


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 10, 2015)

You could do that with PLL too


----------



## Berd (Apr 10, 2015)

Or a quarter of ZBLL haha


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Or a quarter of ZBLL haha



That would be like 500 though?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 10, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> You could do that with PLL too



You want to make the most out of 100. 21 is only 1 fifth of the amount.


----------



## SenorJuan (Apr 10, 2015)

Try and reproduce the Speedsolving.com logo with them.


----------



## cashis (Apr 10, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> That would be like 500 though?



Zbll is 492 algs. Quarter of that is about 100


----------

